# Bear Encounter



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Glad to hear your boy returned unharmed, that could have turned out much differently.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Foxes can scream like that--I'm wondering if the bear scat was unrelated? My dogs also take much more exception to foxes (and coyotes) than to other creatures, maybe because they're also canids and it's a territory thing?

I second it...if it was a bear, your dog is really lucky to have encountered one that didn't want to fight. 

We also live in a very remote area--bobcats, bear, porcupines, coyotes, fishers, raccoons, you name it. As a result, I don't even let my dogs outside in our fenced yard in the dark--if nature calls, they only go with me on a leash. Too many dangers out there.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I was just jogging with Ella and heard something in the woods. We are at the cottage on a lake this week on vacation which has plenty of woods around. We were on the dirt road with woods on both sides and I heard a low growling type nose from the woods to my right, which is elevated about 15 ft from the road. My first thought was bear, which have been around this area before. Didn't sound right to be another dog. Don't know if there are wolves or coyote because I haven't seen or heard of them over here before. Thankfully Ella was concentrating on getting to a squirrel a little further up in the road and she was out in front of me in a longer leash, so she didn't seem to notice and I didn't stop to look. Didn't hear or see anything on the way back through. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

our bear encounter: turned into our driveway (wooded, rural) and at lst thought I saw an obese black lab in need of grooming - but it was a black bear. We were in a low convertible & I was afraid Bridger was going to break his seatbelt. That year we found a lot of bear scat, but no other sightings.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Black bears are no problem, just yell and throw rocks at them. It's the brown ones that are the real problem. Black bears will run from a dog, brown's will chase a dog and eat them. We have an amazing amount of bears here in Anchorage. My goldens will easily tree black bears, but will run from brown bears. Black bear sows with cubs are another matter, I pull my dogs off and let the sow run off with their cubs. As black bears continue to move into urban areas in other parts of the country, people need to keep track of where their garbage is. It's garbage that draws them in. Remove the trash and the bears will go away. Most people will never see a brown bear.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

That is funny Alaska and sort of the opposite to my experience here in the Lower 48. Black bears tend to be like annoying dogs and griz are like ghosts. Of course all bets are off if there are cubs involved.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

A good friend in rural Virginia had a bear come onto her property. She shoots and got out a long gun of some sort since she has three dogs. She did not, however, shoot the bear.

My only bear story is that my Newfoundland dog is often mistaken for a bear! (Many people ask all Newfie owners if their dogs are bears. That is why there is a bib available-Griffin owns one-that says, "No, I'm not a bear"!)



NewfieMom


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Because my dogs see a lot of bears, they do freak out when they see a Newfie on the trail. Once they figure out it's a dog they calm down. Every year here in Anchorage we have a lot of bears get killed in town in defense of life or property. We also have several people get mauled too. Too many bears here in town.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

At the cabin, this time of year, we have bears almost every night. They are after the pears and apples, we have about 20 trees. They come late at night, don't make any noise or at least I don't hear them, but they sure are hard on the trees. You know they were there, broken branches, and lots of bear scat. Several years ago, two good friends were visiting from the midwest, it was the middle of the day, we were having a beer or two. I looked out the window, and here was a bear breaking down one of the apple trees. The 3 of us went side to scare the bear off and started toward it. Well, it saw us, stood up on it's hind legs, I swear it looked 8 feet tall. We changed our mind, went back in the house and had another beer. Beer better than Bear!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

We just had a bear encounter in the very early morning on a backpacking trip in the Eastern Sierra (no dogs; also no trail, so the bear was surprised to find us). We just stood up and started talking and the bear moved on. We use good bear cans made by Wild Ideas anyway.

Very cute Newfie!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh my, newfiemom,what a CUTE BEAR YOU HAVE!!!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> Because my dogs see a lot of bears, they do freak out when they see a Newfie on the trail. Once they figure out it's a dog they calm down. Every year here in Anchorage we have a lot of bears get killed in town in defense of life or property. We also have several people get mauled too. Too many bears here in town.


Thank you for saying I have a cute bear, *goldensrbest*. I wanted to quote *Alaska* here because people do think, sometimes, that Griffin is a bear. Thank goodness they usually do not think it for long. He is not allowed to roam free, either. I really do not want anyone to shoot him! But sometimes Newfies are called "bear dogs" and many are named, "Bear". When left in their natural state, not groomed, they get pretty fuzzy and resemble baby bears!

NewfieMom


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

We get a LOT of black bears in my neighbourhood, we has a big bold black one cross our back fence, Brew ran across the yard barking his face off and the bear wasn't even fazed by him, he just slowly went on his way. 

Two weeks ago I went out picking black berries alongside a mama bear and two very small rolly polly cubs. She was keeping her eye on me and I was watching her, made sure she had plenty of room. It was a great experience.


----------

